# Are there any ways we can use 5% redcard from a giftcard



## Poofresh (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm curious if we can add money or pre-pay target credit card or something with a giftcard.  I was gifted $250 worth of target giftcard, but with gfcard, u can't use your extra 5% that u get for using a redcard. So is there a way to transfer the money into the redcard?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 30, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> I'm curious if we can add money or pre-pay target credit card or something with a giftcard.  I was gifted $250 worth of target giftcard, but with gfcard, u can't use your extra 5% that u get for using a redcard. So is there a way to transfer the money into the redcard?


No. You cannot pay your bill with GCs. You can use your 10% ™ with GCs you were gifted though. Or see if someone you know shops at target a lot will just write you a check for it which you can cash and use that money to pay your bill.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 30, 2020)

A decade ago, Target had a limited rollout of a reloadable "Prepaid Debit Redcard" in some cities. This was NOT the Target Giftcard, it was a reloadable Redcard. You paid $5 to set up the card, and could reload it.  Initially they allowed it to be reloaded with credit cards, and unfortunately that info went viral on finance blogs where people loaded those Prepaid Redcards using American Express, Visa or Mastercard to get their rewards points or cash as well as the RC discount. Eventually they had to crack down and limit reloading to cash only, I only saw these used by guests couple of times at our store so I don't know if they could be reloaded using debit cards or checks.  I'm not certain how many Target TMs used these reloadable Prepaid cards, nor if they could be reloaded using payroll direct deposit. They were issued by American Express and were essentially the same as the American Bluebird offered at Walmart, which CAN receive direct deposits.

The Prepaid Redcard project never moved beyond a handful of states and cities, I seem to recall Colorado offered these. Those Prepaid Redcards were finally killed off a couple of years ago.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> A decade ago, Target had a limited rollout of a reloadable "Prepaid Debit Redcard" in some cities. This was NOT the Target Giftcard, it was a reloadable Redcard. You paid $5 to set up the card, and could reload it.  Initially they allowed it to be reloaded with credit cards, and unfortunately that info went viral on finance blogs where people loaded those Prepaid Redcards using American Express, Visa or Mastercard to get their rewards points or cash as well as the RC discount. Eventually they had to crack down and limit reloading to cash only, I only saw these used by guests couple of times at our store so I don't know if they could be reloaded using debit cards or checks.  I'm not certain how many Target TMs used these reloadable Prepaid cards, nor if they could be reloaded using payroll direct deposit. They were issued by American Express and were essentially the same as the American Bluebird offered at Walmart, which CAN receive direct deposits.
> 
> The Prepaid Redcard project never moved beyond a handful of states and cities, I seem to recall Colorado offered these. Those Prepaid Redcards were finally killed off a couple of years ago.


I think it did go nationwide for a short time. They were Amex... you could reload with anything but credit and target GC I think. K8 K8 on GS POS


----------



## Far from newbie (May 2, 2020)

I understand what you are asking because a 100. Purchase with a gift card is 100. But a 100. Purchase with a red card costs 95.
There really is no way to claim the red card benefit on a gift card though.

on black Friday when the gift cards were sold at 10% off I realized the 100. gift card that cost 90. Was only a slightly better deal than simply using my red card.

As said earlier I have picked up items for my elderly in-laws and paid with the gift card cause when I give them the receipt to reimburse me, they are the ones that don’t get the extra 5%, so I make out a little there and then use that cash to pay my red card For the items I buy for myself and use the red card to purchase with the 5% benefit.  But your talking peanuts in real money anyway - difference of $5.00 per 100.


----------

